# posted this yesterday,but got no replies!!



## tropicalgaza (Oct 25, 2010)

hi ,i lived in wolverhampton for 29 years!,had a pet raccoon,which i had to get rid of ,due to laws.
took it to a wildlife sanctuary,which was very close to wolverhampton.
the facility had birds of prey,insects,beavers,raccoons etc
i cannot remember the name of the place!!
it had wooden fencing,as you entered,and a gift/information shop.
i now live in LOS ANGELES,and am SO trying to find this place.
can anyone help?
gary


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Zoos and Wildlife Parks near Wolverhampton on DAYoutWITHtheKIDS.co.uk

is it one of these


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds like GentleShaw to me? Some of my students do their work experience there.


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Sounds like GentleShaw to me? Some of my students do their work experience there.


throught the garden centre there at the back got my snowy owl from jen


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Sounds like GentleShaw to me? Some of my students do their work experience there.


I've just finished volunteering at Gentleshaw, they have 2 raccoons, not sure how long they've been there or whether they came together but were both there when I started months ago 

Maybe give them a ring Gary? Their number is 01785 850379 and the website is Gentleshaw Wildlife Centre


----------



## tropicalgaza (Oct 25, 2010)

*wldlife park near wolverhampton*

hi,THANKS SO MUCH for all the replies!!
but,none of them are the one i had in mind
sedgly,i am familiar with,but its not it!
the others,am not familiar with,but most were not around when i was/visited!!
spoke to a guy,from somewhere!!lol,but the cell was so bad,could only hear 1 out of 5 words!!
seemed to be the place,but computer crashed,so am at a loss!!
gary


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

It used to be called Cotwall End Nature Reserve.... it's now called Brockswood Animal Sanctuary... telephone number of the place is 01902 674668 *Fax: *01902 679219

DMBC Error Message
site is still coming up, despite it being shown here as an error message!
There is a different telephone number on the Dudley website, the one beginning 81 is a Dudley Council number, the one further down is for the site itself.... try any of these. There is also a reptile rescue place there - not sure about the number for that... think it is called Proteus Reptile Rescue...

Hope you manage to make contact. I actually work just up the road from that, so if you are still struggling pm me and I will see if I can drop in one day and leave a message with someone or speak to the owner if at all possible.... J


----------

